# Shuffle or not?



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

This morning I got a ping to a local hotel situated in the corner of where an interstate meets a highway. The address was accurate but the pin was placed, unfortunately, on the shoulder of the ramp that allows a motorist to turn from the highway to the interstate.

Being the good-natured driver that I am, I realized the pax's error and headed towards the hotel. I pulled into the carport and looked inside the lobby. No one was making any moves except a couple of guys who came out and got into a pickup truck. At that point I realized I wasn't close enough to the pin to start the cancel fee timer.

I waited another minute and then pulled around back. I got out of the car with my phone and took a nice little walk through the parking lot and that of the property next door. I still could not get close enough to the pin to start the timer. *I wasn't getting paid for my time.*

So I got back into the car and made a complete circle of the hotel building. Again I pulled into the car port and looked into the lobby. Again I saw no one who seemed interested in transportation. At this point more than 5 minutes had elapsed since I first pulled into the carport. Of course, since I hadn't arrived at the pin, the rider did not receive a "your driver has arrived" notification. I made no effort to contact the rider because at this point I was fairly frustrated.

I left the hotel and got back onto the highway. I took the ramp to the interstate and slowed way down as I approached the pin. I put my flashers on and pulled over onto the shoulder. I crept along to the pin and smelled the aroma of freshly hacked weeds as my car smacked into them. I came to a full stop when I saw the countdown start.

Like an idiot I sat there on the shoulder of a highway ramp. Approximately four cars whizzed past me. At four minutes, I got a message from the rider "I am holding up a red light on my phone (automated message)" but to no avail -- I had made my decision. At this point, there was no way I would circle back around to the hotel...I would have had to proceed down the interstate for several miles and turned around.

A few seconds after the timer hit 5:00 I hit Cancel - Rider Not Here. Sweet justice! I had gotten paid almost $10 (it was a long pickup) and the rider had been educated on proper pin placement.

What do y'all think? Was this a "shuffle", justified, or completely despicable?


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

MadTownUberD said:


> What do y'all think? Was this a "shuffle", justified, or completely despicable?


The only despicable thing I see is having to work for less than a dollar a mile.

#shuffleon


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

I thought I had attached a poll but at this point I'm willing to entertain standard responses. I love you guys.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

#paxeducationfee

I have done the same thing, but i expedite it. Quick search for toes on curb, then back to pin.

I had a ping very similar to yours... it was Home Depot but the pin was a couple businesses over. Home Depot was closed. I pulled through HD, saw no one, and just went back to the pin


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

When in doubt shuffle.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

But can I call this an actual shuffle? I made *some* effort to avail my services to the lethargic pax.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Don’t be ashamed to be called a shuffler.


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

You waited at the pin drop. That's legit.


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

Absolutely justified, and that's coming from someone who almost never shuffles. if a pax is so stupid that they can't even place a pin, or take a brief moment to put in an address instead of the stupid "use my location" feature, which has about a 50% success rate, they deserve the added cost.

I find that even if the pax isn't in the exact location, that it's pretty intuitive to find them. But I'm really getting fed up. This weekend, a pax put in a location for a bar. I arrived at the bar and waited, I texted at about 3 minutes. 5 minutes went by and I cancelled. I pulled out. Two bars up, less than 100 yards away, a guy runs out and asked my name. It was the pax. He put in the wrong address and didn't answer the text. Sorry bro, I try to be understanding but if the level of stupid is too darn high, then a fool and his money are soon parted.


----------



## Another Ant (Jun 3, 2019)

I care not for the listed address or what the passenger may text me. I always drive to the pin first.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

*Q: *


MadTownUberD said:


> Was this a "shuffle", justified, or completely despicable?


*A:* Justified

*Q:*


MadTownUberD said:


> can I call this an actual shuffle?


*A:* Yes.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Poll added. Please vote!!!!!


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

If in the future you cannot get close enough to pin to start trip, wait the 2min/5mins and then start trip and immediately end it. The trip cancellation list will pop up (rider no show, no car seat, too many pax, etc). You will get paid cancel fee as long as you waited appropriate amount of time. It may ask you to rate rider after ending, but I do not believe it will be calculated due to trip cancel.


----------



## ABQuber (Jan 30, 2019)

MadTownUberD said:


> At that point I realized I wasn't close enough to the pin to start the cancel fee timer.
> 
> I left the hotel and got back onto the highway. I took the ramp to the interstate and slowed way down as I approached the pin. I put my flashers on and pulled over onto the shoulder. I crept along to the pin and smelled the aroma of freshly hacked weeds as my car smacked into them. I came to a full stop when I saw the countdown start.
> 
> Like an idiot I sat there on the shoulder of a highway ramp. Approximately four cars whizzed past me.


This what they have us reduced to haha. Pretty sure everyone has done the "pin creep" at least once in their U/L career. I once thought about driving through a field of prairie dog holes to get to one.

But yeah, justified shuffle even.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

ABQuber said:


> This what they have us reduced to haha. Pretty sure everyone has done the "pin creep" at least once in their U/L career. I once thought about driving through a field of prairie dog holes to get to one.
> 
> But yeah, justified shuffle even.


Say hello to Walter White.


----------



## ABQuber (Jan 30, 2019)

MadTownUberD said:


> Say hello to Walter White.


I take tourists by his house at least a couple times a month. Lady that lives there put up a fence around the whole thing because people kept throwing pizzas on the roof to take pictures. ?


----------



## Uberbuddy123 (Apr 13, 2018)

This is purely stealing- you could have called the rider from the hotel- you also could have informed him/her of the issue but you went on all the drama to steal $10- sad really


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

Uberbuddy123 said:


> This is purely stealing- you could have called the rider from the hotel- you also could have informed him/her of the issue but you went on all the drama to steal $10- sad really


Ok, I'll agree that this is what Jesus might do. However, the pax can always see where the driver is. The pax could have easily seen that he was wandering around in circles around the hotel. When I'm a pax, I keep an eye on the app every 30 seconds or so to make sure that I'm OUT ON THE CURB when they arrive. I don't dick around in the hotel, keep talking to friends or decide to finally grab my stuff AFTER the driver arrives.


----------



## Uberbuddy123 (Apr 13, 2018)

losiglow said:


> Ok, I'll agree that this is what Jesus might do. However, the pax can always see where the driver is. The pax could have easily seen that he was wandering around in circles around the hotel. When I'm a pax, I keep an eye on the app every 30 seconds or so to make sure that I'm OUT ON THE CURB when they arrive. I don't dick around in the hotel, keep talking to friends or decide to finally grab my stuff AFTER the driver arrives.


He stole money - he should refund the passenger// Doing the moral thing is tough and if you are to take the easy route then we will have a thief


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

Justified Shuffle.

The people that calle you a jerk should speak up as to why youre a jerk.


----------



## Uberbuddy123 (Apr 13, 2018)

Merc7186 said:


> Justified Shuffle.
> 
> The people that calle you a jerk should speak up as to why youre a jerk.


He stole money - made no sense effort to allow the customer to rectify the issue and he surely does not need the money - so he shall refund the customer


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

Like I said, I make efforts to find people. I myself probably would have called. However, the OP did what he was obligated to. He showed up. Drove around, waited and nothing. The pax didn't follow through with their requirement. Shuffling may be crooked in some cases but this scenario is legit IMO.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

We have another thread going on, that shows what happens when you don't provide a pax education fee. Long story short, he had a *can-do* attitude one to many times, and got deactivated!

No good deed goes unpunished in UberLand. Diminishing returns for playing Marco Polo with pax!!

Driver's job is to go to pin.

Shuffling is an advanced technique. This is basic.


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

doyousensehumor said:


> We have another thread going on that shows what happens when you don't do a pax education fee..


Yeah, they got deactivated permanently.

The more cancel fees pax get, the more likely they are to make an effort not to be ignorant in the future.


----------



## Uberbuddy123 (Apr 13, 2018)

losiglow said:


> Like I said, I make efforts to find people. I myself probably would have called. However, the OP did what he was obligated to. He showed up. Drove around, waited and nothing. The pax didn't follow through with their requirement. Shuffling may be crooked in some cases but this scenario is legit IMO.


Did he call the customer- did he text - did he let the customer know why he is canceling // he has not because he wanted to steal


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Uberbuddy123 said:


> Did he call the customer- did he text - did he let the customer know why he is canceling // he has not because he wanted to steal


It's not stealing if he is collecting payment for services provided. As agreed to, by pax in TOS.


----------



## Uberbuddy123 (Apr 13, 2018)

doyousensehumor said:


> It's not stealing if he is collecting payment for services provided. As agreed to, by pax in TOS.


He has not provided the service- he should not be getting the money unless he calls the pax first


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Uberbuddy123 said:


> He has not provided the service- he should not be getting the money unless he calls the pax first


His service provided, was that he located his vehicle to the pin and waited 5 mins.

The beauty of Uber is everything communication-wise is handled visually on the app. By design everything driver and pax know is handled efficiently, without calls or text. Let that system work.


----------



## Uberbuddy123 (Apr 13, 2018)

doyousensehumor said:


> His service provided, was that he located his vehicle to the pin and waited 5 mins.
> 
> The beauty of Uber is everything communication wise is handled visually on the app. By design everything driver and pax know is handled efficiently, without calls or text. Let that system work.


Then why do we have he phone icon on our app// hei if you want to steal then it's fine - between you and your moral but please do not justify it


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Uberbuddy123 said:


> Then why do we have he phone icon on our app// hei if you want to steal then it's fine - between you and your moral but please do not justify it


We won't agree on the mortality of no-showing pax.

You do it your way. I do it my way. That's fine. To each his own. I have no qualms with other people doing something as they see fit.

I'm simply highlighting the advantages of one method over the other. Got no problems with those who prefer not to do it my way.


----------



## Uberbuddy123 (Apr 13, 2018)

doyousensehumor said:


> We won't agree on the mortality of no-showing pax.
> 
> You do it your way. I do it my way. That's fine. To each his own. I have no qualms with other people doing something as they see fit.
> 
> I'm simply highlighting the advantages of one method over the other. Got no problems with those who prefer not to do it my way.


morality is not a choice - it's a code- you do things right all the time - you do not get to choose your honesty streak


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

If shuffling is an option then there is only one option.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Uberbuddy123 said:


> morality is not a choice - it's a code- you do things right all the time - you do not get to choose your honesty streak


While you're morally pontificating, consider this scenario:

- MadTown contacts pax...MadTown even goes the extra mile and CALLS instead of messaging, and sweetly asks the lovely customer if he/she in at Hotel X, and to please be out to the car.

- Pax says "oh sure, I'll be right down."

- MadTown waits another 5 to 10 minutes, at which point the pax comes down and gets into the car.

- Off we go, but the trip was only about 10 minutes (as indicated by Uber Pro). This is a detail I may have left out in my OP.

- The timer never started! So MadTown basically waited 5 to 10 minutes for the pax, at a peak time when people need rides to the airport, FOR FREE. How bout that? Now who's stealing?

In all honesty what probably happened was the pax contacted Support and asked for a refund, and said their driver never arrived (Uber eats the cancellation fee). Support probably responded with a generic statement to the effect of "please use care when placing the pin and be ready when your driver arrives". Education served! There's no way I could have communicated that to them nearly as effectively.

And if this sort of education doesn't correct this pax's behavior, maybe everyone would be better off if he/she takes a taxi in the future.


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

Uberbuddy123 said:


> He has not provided the service- he should not be getting the money unless he calls the pax first


That is Lyft's policy, not Uber's.

Uber's policy is you wait at the pin for 5 minutes and then you are free to cancel and collect a fee. The OP fulfilled Uber's policy to the letter.

If you wait around the corner from the pin to avoid the pax then I believe that you're stealing from the pax. There are a whole lot of exceptions to this rule in my mind, right or not. I don't advise doing it.

If you spoof your location for the purpose of collecting a fee then you're stealing from the pax and I believe you should be deactivated.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Uberbuddy123 said:


> morality is not a choice - it's a code- you do things right all the time - you do not get to choose your honesty streak


For the most part, morality is subjective. Everyone draws their own lines. And you absolutely get to choose when to be honest or not. This world is not all or nothing. But besides all that - look at the companies you're working for. Do you _really _think they give 2 shits about morality? **** no, they don't! They care about money. And the only way to not be royally screwed by them is by following suit.

However, all of that is besides the point of this particular scenario. Pax did not properly place the pin. If you've ever used the pax app, it's very, very easy to do. This warrants a so-called "soft shuffle" - a rider education fee.

And long pickup shuffles are THE BEST!


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

MadTownUberD said:


> But can I call this an actual shuffle?


☑ Attempted to pick up paxhole

☑ Pin placement wrong

☑ Effort made to start timer

☑ Never went back to pick up paxhole

☑ Received shuffle fee

☑ Shuffled


----------



## I will crack Lyft hacks (Aug 5, 2019)

Not even 


MadTownUberD said:


> This morning I got a ping to a local hotel situated in the corner of where an interstate meets a highway. The address was accurate but the pin was placed, unfortunately, on the shoulder of the ramp that allows a motorist to turn from the highway to the interstate.
> 
> Being the good-natured driver that I am, I realized the pax's error and headed towards the hotel. I pulled into the carport and looked inside the lobby. No one was making any moves except a couple of guys who came out and got into a pickup truck. At that point I realized I wasn't close enough to the pin to start the cancel fee timer.
> 
> ...


Not even a shuffle. You are a good person. You took your time and attempted to pick up the pax. Your time was waisted to to GPS issue, pin placement. Unfortunate for the pax. The same thing happened to me few nights ago, pin on highway ramp, but pax called and told me they are at a hotel. I turned around and picked them up. On Lyft I can click arrive anyway and timer starts. Also option to call pax. I would have called pax immediately after recognizing the issue. On Lyft you can call pax before you arrive. You could have driven off the highway to a safe spot, timer should keep rolling. Tough one. A pro would have noticed the shuffle opportunity and done this differently, quicker, less stress, but that's like fraud. I don't think you are the type. So you did great. Next time, do not stop on highway shoulder. If that's the pin, drive by, click arrive, continue driving till next exit, carpool port, and run out the clock. Many times after I click arrive, I drive blocks to the safest stop point and curtesy call pax. " your Lyft ride is here, I am stopped at the closest legal stopping point, please walk 6 blocks north, two blocks east, and MAM, you have now less than 4 minutes so please hurry."

Soft shuffle this is.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

I will crack Lyft hacks said:


> Not even
> 
> Not even a shuffle. You are a good person. You took your time and attempted to pick up the pax. Your time was waisted to to GPS issue, pin placement. Unfortunate for the pax. The same thing happened to me few nights ago, pin on highway ramp, but pax called and told me they are at a hotel. I turned around and picked them up. On Lyft I can click arrive anyway and timer starts. Also option to call pax. I would have called pax immediately after recognizing the issue. On Lyft you can call pax before you arrive. You could have driven off the highway to a safe spot, timer should keep rolling. Tough one. A pro would have noticed the shuffle opportunity and done this differently, quicker, less stress, but that's like fraud. I don't think you are the type. So you did great. Next time, do not stop on highway shoulder. If that's the pin, drive by, click arrive, continue driving till next exit, carpool port, and run out the clock. Many times after I click arrive, I drive blocks to the safest stop point and curtesy call pax. " your Lyft ride is here, I am stopped at the closest legal stopping point, please walk 6 blocks north, two blocks east, and MAM, you have now less than 4 minutes so please hurry."
> 
> Soft shuffle this is.


it would have been really difficult to start the timer and then return to the hotel because the next exit was literally several miles down the interstate. I would have had to get off, turn around and drive several miles back. Compensation questionable.

Wow come to think of it I may have had the option to click I have arrived on the Uber platform. I just never do it. But I seem to remember being able to at least at some point. That would render this whole discussion moot because I could have started the timer at the hotel.

Not to pat myself on the back, but that's why this is such a great topic. It's not black and white. To most of us it's a gray area. To some of us I am a horrible human being for doing this. And to still others, I went too far above and beyond, and I should have just driven to the pin on the highway ramp and waited five minutes without attempting to go to the hotel at all.


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

*Z129* said it the best, but this is a tired topic, and at this point, I wish the subject trending would just die.

I think the OP did his due diligence. That is all I'm gonna say on that

If you do it good for you I guess .. if you don't well - obviously you're better off, and I'm only talking about the "shuffles" or whatever in Gods name it's called with clear intention to never pick up, not the rider no shows or other clear as day cancels for drivers. We can dance around what it really is all day, and try to define it as warrented, but it is just committing *fraud* if you are trying to hide from someone who is just trying to get somewhere. It's not on the scale of a bank robbery, but it's core is the same practice.

Those who "shuffle" will do it regardless of anything anyone says. In fact some might *not even *do it as regularly as they say, but just want to try to make some sort of trophy out of it? For attention? Idk, I don't think the OP is trying to portray that route, that is just my observation on this subject at this point. The standpoints behind each side have been made clear time and time again.

I don't get any itch out of stealing or inflicting collateral damage, simply because its done to me by some bozos in suits at 1455 market st. Call me or those who don't see the fun in it a shill if you must, don't give a shit at this point lol

Most pax, besides the ones who are assholes and probably deserve to get ripped off, just want a damn ride from point A to point B. That concept can not be made more simple. The biggest **** you to Uber if you hate them, would be to refuse to drive. Not robbing Peter to pay Paul, chancing at getting kicked off the platform

It will catch up to those who do, and these will be the same people wondering why their deactivation is final and a GLH wont save them. Seems to be some of the same people who claim they are struggling. So, why push your chances? As stupid as the "technology company" comes off at times in the headlines, any group of techies in engineering given the direction will rewrite the algo to detect this pattern.

This is the last I'll bring up this tired subject


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

SFOspeedracer said:


> *Z129* said it the best, but this is a tired topic, and at this point, I wish the subject trending would just die.
> 
> I think the OP did his due diligence. That is all I'm gonna say on that
> 
> ...


Sorry for beating the horse to death. I'm not seeking attention so much as I thought it would just be a very good discussion. You make a lot of good points here. The part that makes it potentially a shuffle is that once I started the timer by driving to the actual pin, I had zero intention of transporting the rider. That ship had sailed when I went to the hotel entrance twice and there was no rider.


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

MadTownUberD said:


> Sorry for beating the horse to death. I'm not seeking attention so much as I thought it would just be a very good discussion. You make a lot of good points here. The part that makes it potentially a shuffle is that once I started the timer by driving to the actual pin, I had zero intention of transporting the rider. That ship had sailed when I went to the hotel entrance twice and there was no rider.


I don't think you're trying to seek attention, at all .. and I didn't intend to portray it that way

You've always respected me as a user and I'll do the same back

the word shuffle just seems to be on a lot of thread titles in a lot of different parts of the subforums, the same arguments arise from it, and the contributions seem to only get smaller and smaller

Those who want to do it regularly will, those who don't wont, there's nothing at this point anyone can do .. I can only conceive it as taking money directly from someone's hard earned cash wallet, even if they can fight for it back through support - why cause that stretch in the first place?

Do we all not gripe about Uber taking ours?

In essence it's hypocrisy to me, but I can't change anyone's mind .. good contributions have been made on all the other shuffle threads ..

you did your due diligence for this instance at the end imo ..


----------



## Uberbuddy123 (Apr 13, 2018)

So what have we learned so far

Morality is subjective-
Since I did right things yesterday I can do wrong today
I am not stealing -it is the pax that are stealing
Making a phone call to confirm pickup is too much work.
Thou shall not sin is just a catch phrase- It is the mighty dollar that speak!


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

I always park on the pin. In a case like this, I would have called the pax. If they are toes to the curb and I can visibly see them, I would drive to them, but no more than a city block. If they are further away, I make them move the pin. I always explain to them that I have to go to the pin. If I can’t reach them by phone or text (which does happen) I wait out the timer and cancel. 

If the pin is not reachable, I make a quick phone call to let the pax know why I’m canceling. If I can’t start the timer, I don’t do the ride. 

Many pax are challenged by the app, and being able to read the map. It’s not the drivers fault, and the pax are just oblivious. This could all be cleared up by making driver rating comments visible to the pax.


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

Uberbuddy123 said:


> So what have we learned so far
> 
> Morality is subjective-
> Since I did right things yesterday I can do wrong today
> ...


What we actually learned so far:

First bullet ... I also don't believe morality is subjective, but to each their own statement. Ethics are embedded in everyone imho, and we have an itch to ourselves when we are doing right or wrong, whether we want to admit it or not for just about everything but, that is also my _own _statement, just like the other posters .. - ok, anyways

If you're referring to the OP on your second bullet, I don't see where he tries to honestly imply that

Your third bullet, that justification is IMO just to feel better about fraud, most pax aren't looking to vendetta with Uber against drivers, they just want to get to wherever the **** they want to get to

Your fourth bullet, It was said before, on the platform .. with the way the technology is set up, you do not have to call *anyone* on Uber, he's not referencing Lyft. Since not calling is not a mark that sets up a warning, it's wrong to make it seem like he didn't do his part in some way

Your final bullet - I'm not a religious mogul, but I do believe in God, but for even the ones who don't - We are all sinners - everyone, we all have tainted hands, even the ones who *dont *shuffle or do anything else frowned upon from anyone else

Even taking the word sinner out, we are all shitty people in some way shape or form

No point in trying to paint the OP as some war criminal


----------



## Uberbuddy123 (Apr 13, 2018)

SFOspeedracer said:


> What we actually learned so far:
> 
> First bullet ... I also don't believe morality is subjective, but to each their own statement. Ethics are embedded in everyone imho, and we have an itch to ourselves when we are doing right or wrong, whether we want to admit it or not for just about everything but, that is also my _own _statement, just like the other posters .. - ok, anyways
> 
> ...


No he is not criminal just morally bankrupt// but Uber will do that to a man so he is not totally to blame


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

Uberbuddy123 said:


> No he is not criminal just morally bankrupt// but Uber will do that to a man so he is not totally to blame


Morally bankrupt is a large blanket for no reason

He went to the pin, that is where he was instructed in the end of it all, if I read it right

It's early in the morning lol

I'm obviously anti-fraud ..

But, everything ended up being done how it was set up to be done


----------



## Uberbuddy123 (Apr 13, 2018)

He went to the pin to get his cancelation fee// he could have called the customer and ask - hei where are you? If S/he says -hei I messed up but I am at this location- by all means pick him/her up. If s/he shows attitude then go to the pick up point and cancel. But if you are going to take the cash-at least try to do the right thing first.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

This is a perfect case of justified "rider no show". I am a heavy Uber rider when I travel on business. Never once have I ordered an Uber without being toes to the curb. There is something wrong with a pax who thinks they can order an Uber and then not be ready when it arrives. Simple respect. Had the pax been toes to the curb he would have gotten his ride in this case.


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

Uberbuddy123 said:


> He went to the pin to get his cancelation fee// he could have called the customer and ask - hei where are you? If S/he says -hei I messed up but I am at this location- by all means pick him/her up. If s/he shows attitude then go to the pick up point and cancel. But if you are going to take the cash-at least try to do the right thing first.


Ok

I get where you're coming from ..

But, Passengers can also do the same thing. Or text where they are, they are the ones ordering the ride

The driver is in no obligation to call as far as the technology is set up for Uber. so in what bounds is it the only -absolute- right thing? It's a nice gesture that can be appreciated but no driver is entitled to, plenty of rides are done without the driver feeling the need to call


----------



## Uberbuddy123 (Apr 13, 2018)

Seamus said:


> This is a perfect case of justified "rider no show". I am a heavy Uber rider when I travel on business. Never once have I ordered an Uber without being toes to the curb. There is something wrong with a pax who thinks they can order an Uber and then not be ready when it arrives. Simple respect. Had the pax been toes to the curb he would have gotten his ride in this case.


Respect goes both ways - if you are going to take someone's cash- they deserve a little space to correct their errors


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Uberbuddy123 said:


> Thou shall not sin is just a catch phrase- It is the mighty dollar that speak!


Umm... Yeah? ?


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

Uberbuddy123 said:


> So what have we learned so far
> 
> Morality is subjective-
> Since I did right things yesterday I can do wrong today
> ...


I think drivers are just confused about what to do in the variety of situations they come across. The OP is taking the innitiative to take a poll and ask for advice. I think it's a commendable effort to sort it all out. And the pax are sending drivers around on a wild goose chase without a care in the world. But I think if you're going to throw blame around, the majority of it should go to Uber. They have turned a dismissive blind eye to all the confusion, frustration, and aggression their system has created. The mighty dollar is speaking much more loudly to them, than the little cancel fee the drivers are taking for their time. I think we should just keep things in perspective. Who is getting a great ride for dirt cheap? Who's getting rich? And who is loosing their shirt.


----------



## Uberbuddy123 (Apr 13, 2018)

ZenUber said:


> I think drivers are just confused about what to do in the variety of situations they come across. The OP is taking the innitiative to take a poll and ask for advice. I think it's a commendable effort to sort it all out. And the pax are sending drivers around on a wild goose chase without a care in the world. But I think if you're going to throw blame around, the majority of it should go to Uber. They have turned a dismissive blind eye to all the confusion, frustration, and aggression their system has created. The mighty dollar is speaking much more loudly to them, than the little cancel fee the drivers are taking for their time. I think we should just keep things in perspective. Who is getting a great ride for dirt cheap? Who's getting rich? And who is loosing their shirt.


He can refund the pax for stealing- that will be the first start for redemption


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

Uberbuddy123 said:


> He can refund the pax for stealing- that will be the first start for redemption


Ubers system caused the problem. Let them refund it.


----------



## Jlynn (Jul 24, 2019)

Uberbuddy123 said:


> Then why do we have he phone icon on our app// hei if you want to steal then it's fine - between you and your moral but please do not justify it


It is an option, not a requirement, to contact the pax. Just as we have to pay attention to the pin and where it is, the pax are also obligated to know when a driver arrives so they are easily seen.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

Uberbuddy123 said:


> He stole money - made no sense effort to allow the customer to rectify the issue and he surely does not need the money - so he shall refund the customer


Are you serious??? He pulled up to both side of hotel, sat for 5 minutes unpaid before going to the pin location, so you are wrong.

Have you ever used the app as a rider? I am going to say No. Riders have ALL the information they need including a GPS location of the car, the exact pin location on a map, vehicle make/model, license plate, drivers name and picture, not to mention they are giving a time of when to expect driver initially and updates as the driver gets closer....after ALL of that, if the pax doesnt bother to check, that is 100% on them.

He stole money....lol.

Uber Pro On.


----------



## Uberbuddy123 (Apr 13, 2018)

Merc7186 said:


> Are you serious??? He pulled up to both side of hotel, sat for 5 minutes unpaid before going to the pin location, so you are wrong.
> 
> Have you ever used the app as a rider? I am going to say No. Riders have ALL the information they need including a GPS location of the car, the exact pin location on a map, vehicle make/model, license plate, drivers name and picture, not to mention they are giving a time of when to expect driver initially and updates as the driver gets closer....after ALL of that, if the pax doesnt bother to check, that is 100% on them.
> 
> ...


Taking money with another person 's consent is stealing


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

SFOspeedracer said:


> No point in trying to paint the OP as some war criminal


Not that being a Somali war criminal prevents you from driving Uber:

www.bbc.com/news/amp/world-us-canada-48359092

@MadTownUberD technically this isn't a Shuffle in the strictest sense of the word, but I still like it for many reasons:

*you were profitable

*you educated the rider on proper pin placement

*you maximized your time to find another ride. If, after all this dicking around, you finally found them and took them on their 10 minute trip, you would've been missing out on potential more lucrative rides. Opportunity cost.

Not a true Shuffle (you weren't on a barstool) but you earned and deserve every penny.


----------



## I will crack Lyft hacks (Aug 5, 2019)

Uberbuddy123 said:


> Did he call the customer- did he text - did he let the customer know why he is canceling // he has not because he wanted to steal


Did he get hired as a secretary? Your on something my friend. App shows GPS location to pax. App shows your pin and you as pax need to be at pin within 5 minutes. If this is too complex the service is not meant for you. He could be a mute disabled driver for all you know. He performed his job and actually did correct. The idea that we need to play secretary is your idea not our contract obligation. If you think this is stealing, you have no clue what stealing is. I as a pax have never needed to talk text my driver because the app does all the communication and shows ETA of driver and location that I need to meet. If this is too much you shouldn't be using app based ride-share.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

New2This said:


> Not that being a Somali war criminal prevents you from driving Uber:
> 
> www.bbc.com/news/amp/world-us-canada-48359092
> 
> ...


Lol, I just looked up the destination. Less that 4 miles from the hotel. Would have paid me about $5 tops (on top of the long pickup fee).


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

MadTownUberD said:


> Lol, I just looked up the destination. Less that 4 miles from the hotel. Would have paid me about $5 tops (on top of the long pickup fee).


Then you DEFINITELY did right. Even without the Long Pickup Fee you were more profitable.


----------



## Uberbuddy123 (Apr 13, 2018)

MadTownUberD said:


> Lol, I just looked up the destination. Less that 4 miles from the hotel. Would have paid me about $5 tops (on top of the long pickup fee).


I thought you do not need the money


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

New2This said:


> Not that being a Somali war criminal prevents you from driving Uber:
> 
> www.bbc.com/news/amp/world-us-canada-48359092


Was waiting for someone to link that .. lol


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Uberbuddy123 said:


> I thought you do not need the money


If he gets paid the same for not putting wear and tear on his car, what's the problem?


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Uberbuddy123 said:


> I thought you do not need the money


"Need" is a subjective term. I have loans which "need" to be paid off eventually....sooner is better than later. I have a son who "needs" braces.

Also look at it this way: If I drive unprofitably, I am hurting my brother and sister drivers by accepting low pay. In other words driving prices down. Customer already pays way less than a taxi...they "need" to be toes on curb.


----------



## I will crack Lyft hacks (Aug 5, 2019)

Uberbuddy123 said:


> Taking money with another person 's consent is stealing


You keep responding with just one line. He is stealing. You keep repeating as everyone else with half a brain, evaluating op's situation says your wrong. Personally your getting on my nerves. I don't believe you are a driver. OP took many steps that show character. The way he presented the post, the effort he took to pick up pax, roaming around hotel. This was actually a GPS issue that created complications for the ride to go smooth. Almost everyone here considers OP's behavior legit. There is actually nothing to say it's not legit. You don't want to evaluate and understand what happened. You have nothing to offer. You are only repeatedly posting he is a thief. You are the thief as your waist if our time trying to get you to understand reason. If as a passenger your not out and at pin within 5 minutes, it's on you. Anything else is driver by driver and free choice. I have no obligation to call anybody. Remember this next time you order a ride as a passenger.


----------



## Uberbuddy123 (Apr 13, 2018)

I will crack Lyft hacks said:


> You keep responding with just one line. He is stealing. You keep repeating as everyone else with half a brain, evaluating op's situation says your wrong. Personally your getting on my nerves. I don't believe you are a driver. OP took many steps that show character. The way he presented the post, the effort he took to pick up pax, roaming around hotel. This was actually a GPS issue that created complications for the ride to go smooth. Almost everyone here considers OP's behavior legit. There is actually nothing to say it's not legit. You don't want to evaluate and understand what happened. You have nothing to offer. You are only repeatedly posting he is a thief. You are the thief as your waist if our time trying to get you to understand reason. If as a passenger your not out and at pin within 5 minutes, it's on you. Anything else is driver by driver and free choice. I have no obligation to call anybody. Remember this next time you order a ride as a passenger.


Why spend more words when one liner will do



MadTownUberD said:


> "Need" is a subjective term. I have loans which "need" to be paid off eventually....sooner is better than later. I have a son who "needs" braces.
> 
> Also look at it this way: If I drive unprofitably, I am hurting my brother and sister drivers by accepting low pay. In other words driving prices down. Customer already pays way less than a taxi...they "need" to be toes on curb.


 You are borrowing money to invest in Uber stock? Hell of a financial plan there


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Uberbuddy123 said:


> Why spend more words when one liner will do
> 
> 
> You are borrowing money to invest in Uber stock? Hell of a financial plan there


Like most middle class people, I have money in different buckets. Most middle class people have a mortgage and a 401k. Does that mean they are borrowing money to invest in their retirement funds?


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Uberbuddy123 said:


> You are borrowing money to invest in Uber stock? Hell of a financial plan there


LOL where did you get that from? No one said anything about investing in Uber stock ?

Look dude, feel free to drive around, and call, and waste your time, and feed in to pax entitlement. Uber needs ants like you. The rest of us will be just fine.


----------



## Uberbuddy123 (Apr 13, 2018)

ariel5466 said:


> LOL where did you get that from? No one said anything about investing in Uber stock ?
> 
> Look dude, feel free to drive around, and call, and waste your time, and feed in to pax entitlement. Uber needs ants like you. The rest of us will be just fine.


Dude madtown and I are the dearest of friends



ariel5466 said:


> LOL where did you get that from? No one said anything about investing in Uber stock ?
> 
> Look dude, feel free to drive around, and call, and waste your time, and feed in to pax entitlement. Uber needs ants like you. The rest of us will be just fine.


I am many things But not an ant- so Uber is your 401k - I am now very worried


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

ariel5466 said:


> LOL where did you get that from? No one said anything about investing in Uber stock ?
> 
> Look dude, feel free to drive around, and call, and waste your time, and feed in to pax entitlement. Uber needs ants like you. The rest of us will be just fine.


I have 144 shares of Uber stock. @Uberbuddy123 is carrying over a disagreement we have on the Minneapolis forum.



Uberbuddy123 said:


> Dude madtown and I are the dearest of friends
> 
> 
> I am many things But not an ant- so Uber is your 401k - I am now very worried


Lol dude. Uber is one of many stocks and investment vehicles I own. It's a numbers game. You win some and you lose some. And yes, right now Uber is losing me money.


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

Uberbuddy123 said:


> Dude madtown and I are the dearest of friends


----------



## Clevername (Mar 28, 2019)

The address is always shown too. Every few months I get a pin in a place I'm not able to drive to, in the middle of a park, in a lake, on an expressway, etc. I drive to where it looks like they might be and I call them. Almost always they were a block or two away and I pick them up.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

SFOspeedracer said:


> View attachment 354134


I'm just happy he's talking to me. He's free to disagree with me. And honestly it's nice that's he's providing a counter point to my OP. Makes a discussion.


----------



## Uberbuddy123 (Apr 13, 2018)

MadTownUberD said:


> I'm just happy he's talking to me. He's free to disagree with me. And honestly it's nice that's he's providing a counter point to my OP. Makes a discussion.


Dude you stole from a passenger without giving him/her an attempt to correct his mistakes. I question the morality not the criminality here


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Uberbuddy123 said:


> I am many things But not an ant- so Uber is your 401k - I am now very worried


Actually Uber is how I'm paying my bills while making moves to get a degree that will land me a job with a 401k.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> This morning I got a ping to a local hotel situated in the corner of where an interstate meets a highway. The address was accurate but the pin was placed, unfortunately, on the shoulder of the ramp that allows a motorist to turn from the highway to the interstate.
> 
> Being the good-natured driver that I am, I realized the pax's error and headed towards the hotel. I pulled into the carport and looked inside the lobby. No one was making any moves except a couple of guys who came out and got into a pickup truck. At that point I realized I wasn't close enough to the pin to start the cancel fee timer.
> 
> ...


-----------------------
No opinion on your actions BUT too often when a pax hits the "Set pickup" bar, they hit it too hard and it causes the map to move and now the pin is in the wrong place. Just saying --- Don't you have the pax indicator on your screen ? ( yellow man waving ) That is where the pax's phone is located. You were happy that you got $10. You spent over 10 minutes on that call.
I would have parked in front of the lobby or close to where the yellow man is located on the screen and waited.


----------



## Cary Grant (Jul 14, 2015)

I drive to the pin first, even when the address or location name indicates the pin is wrong. Get that timer going! 

I've learned the hard way that when pax aren't actually at or near their pin, and they let you sit there for 3-4 minutes, then they weren't ready to go, and aren't paying attention. If you bend over backward for them, they will abuse your ratings as if their mistake is your fault. 

If they dropped a pin wrong, I make sure to ask them to update the pickup location using the app. I might drive around a building, or around a corner, but I'm not driving several blocks. I've been burnt too many times.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

Uberbuddy123 said:


> Taking money with another person 's consent is stealing


LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL.

Wasting a drivers time isn't stealing??????????????????


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Cary Grant said:


> I drive to the pin first, even when the address or location name indicates the pin is wrong. Get that timer going!
> 
> I've learned the hard way that when pax aren't actually at or near their pin, and they let you sit there for 3-4 minutes, then they weren't ready to go, and aren't paying attention. If you bend over backward for them, they will abuse your ratings as if their mistake is your fault.
> 
> If they dropped a pin wrong, I make sure to ask them to update the pickup location using the app. I might drive around a building, or around a corner, but I'm not driving several blocks. I've been burnt too many times.


Exactly! So even at this point there was a high probability my rating would have suffered by asking the pax to update the pin (so I could get wait for wait time / start the timer). I knew that once I drove to the pin I would NOT want to drive several miles back.


----------



## Ping.Me.More (Oct 27, 2018)

Uberbuddy123 said:


> Dude you stole from a passenger without giving him/her an attempt to correct his mistakes. I question the morality not the criminality here


----------



## Uberbuddy123 (Apr 13, 2018)

Ping.Me.More said:


> View attachment 354345


Have you applied a little on you ?


----------



## Pandy2 (Jul 18, 2018)

Had one similar a year ago. Pin was dropped on the interstate, but through instincts it was the road underneath the interstate.


----------



## UberchickATL (Apr 27, 2018)

MadTownUberD said:


> it would have been really difficult to start the timer and then return to the hotel because the next exit was literally several miles down the interstate. I would have had to get off, turn around and drive several miles back. Compensation questionable.
> 
> Wow come to think of it I may have had the option to click I have arrived on the Uber platform. I just never do it. But I seem to remember being able to at least at some point. That would render this whole discussion moot because I could have started the timer at the hotel.
> 
> Not to pat myself on the back, but that's why this is such a great topic. It's not black and white. To most of us it's a gray area. To some of us I am a horrible human being for doing this. And to still others, I went too far above and beyond, and I should have just driven to the pin on the highway ramp and waited five minutes without attempting to go to the hotel at all.


With uber you can click " I have arrived " but it does not start the timer. Only way to start the timer is to go to pin.

With Lyft, you can start the timer but if you are not close enough to the pin, you will not get paid the cancel fee if they don't show up. Had that happen recently. Pin was in location I couldn't get to but pax texted me instructions to their apartment. Clicked arrived and timer started. After 5 minutes the cancel option pops up so I cancelled stating pax no show but I didn't get the cancel fee. Contacted Lyft but was told I did not go to pin location so I don't get the fee.


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> This morning I got a ping to a local hotel situated in the corner of where an interstate meets a highway. The address was accurate but the pin was placed, unfortunately, on the shoulder of the ramp that allows a motorist to turn from the highway to the interstate.
> 
> Being the good-natured driver that I am, I realized the pax's error and headed towards the hotel. I pulled into the carport and looked inside the lobby. No one was making any moves except a couple of guys who came out and got into a pickup truck. At that point I realized I wasn't close enough to the pin to start the cancel fee timer.
> 
> ...


You spent too much time for 3.75. Sometimes you just have to cancel already and move on.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Dropking said:


> You spent too much time for 3.75. Sometimes you just have to cancel already and move on.


Just under $10 homes.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

I believe everyone here knows how I feel about the phrase "shuffling". The claim to fame is from DC where this means something very different. 

If a pax makes me wait too long, I will happily cancel and collect. But I will not commit fraud. 

I've had great satisfaction watching people in the rear view mirror as I drive off. But I was on the pin.


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

I am not happy that you sat on the side of a ramp while cars whizzed by you early in the morning. Safety before $10. All it could have taken was one rear end at 30-40 mph ish and you could have a broken neck. ?

Drivers please don't stop on ramps or on the side of freeways or highways. Please consider the worst case scenario ❤

PS I voted HUH? ?


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

Hard peepee shuffle


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Uber Crack said:


> I am not happy that you sat on the side of a ramp while cars whizzed by you early in the morning. Safety before $10. All it could have taken was one rear end at 30-40 mph ish and you could have a broken neck. ?
> 
> Drivers please don't stop on ramps or on the side of freeways or highways. Please consider the worst case scenario ❤
> 
> PS I voted HUH? ?


You're the only one who has mentioned safety. Thank you for caring about me!


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

MadTownUberD said:


> This morning I got a ping to a local hotel situated in the corner of where an interstate meets a highway. The address was accurate but the pin was placed, unfortunately, on the shoulder of the ramp that allows a motorist to turn from the highway to the interstate.
> 
> Being the good-natured driver that I am, I realized the pax's error and headed towards the hotel. I pulled into the carport and looked inside the lobby. No one was making any moves except a couple of guys who came out and got into a pickup truck. At that point I realized I wasn't close enough to the pin to start the cancel fee timer.
> 
> ...





MadTownUberD said:


> This morning I got a ping to a local hotel situated in the corner of where an interstate meets a highway. The address was accurate but the pin was placed, unfortunately, on the shoulder of the ramp that allows a motorist to turn from the highway to the interstate.
> 
> Being the good-natured driver that I am, I realized the pax's error and headed towards the hotel. I pulled into the carport and looked inside the lobby. No one was making any moves except a couple of guys who came out and got into a pickup truck. At that point I realized I wasn't close enough to the pin to start the cancel fee timer.
> 
> ...


Justified? Are you kidding? You know better. Despicable.

You could have easily called/texted the pax. This is not the customers fault. It is YOUR fault.

Primary issues:

1) Customer placed the correct address in the app. 
2) You knew he was at that hotel.
3) You made zero attempt to contact the customer. 
4) You wanted to steal his money.

This warrants deactivation. In fact, turning this information over to Corporate.



doyousensehumor said:


> It's not stealing if he is collecting payment for services provided. As agreed to, by pax in TOS.


It is stealing. If Uber finds out, it's grounds for deactivation.

Will say, though, this thread is saving me money. How? Although am still a driver, using Uber, more and more, as a rider. Used to tip 95%+.

Now, tipping less than 20%. Why? Many drivers don't deserve it and it's built into the app anyway. At least, when driving, that's what I tell all my passengers.

My two cents.
?


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

MiamiKid said:


> Justified? Are you kidding? You know better. Despicable.
> 
> You could have easily called/texted the pax. This is not the customers fault. It is YOUR fault.
> 
> ...


Show me where I am required to contact the customer. Also show me where I am required to wait more than 3 minutes when I'm not getting paid for wait time.

Maybe "corporate" would be better off spending its time fixing the app so it does a better job reconciling pin/address discrepancies than spending its time going on driver witch hunts. As a shareholder I'd like to see product improvements. Had I been an FOB immigrant or an elderly driver, for example, I might have followed navigation to the pin initially, and had I not pulled off sufficiently onto the shoulder I would have been in serious danger of being rear ended.

You should be thanking me for shining a light on this glaring issue...that is if you are who you say you are.


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> This warrants deactivation. In fact, turning this information over to Corporate.


There are far worse who actually need to be turned to corporate .. or deactivated, don't think this is one of them

I almost want to say, if the passenger would of texted - I am at the hotel, and will be right there, the op would of just ignored the bad pin placement


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

MadTownUberD said:


> Show me where I am required to contact the customer. Also show me where I am required to wait more than 3 minutes when I'm not getting paid for wait time.
> 
> Maybe "corporate" would be better off spending its time fixing the app so it does a better job reconciling pin/address discrepancies than spending its time going on driver witch hunts. As a shareholder I'd like to see product improvements. Had I been an FOB immigrant or an elderly driver, for example, I might have followed navigation to the pin initially, and had I not pulled off sufficiently onto the shoulder I would have been in serious danger of being rear ended.
> 
> You should be thanking me for shining a light on this glaring issue...that is if you are who you say you are.


It's Uber policy to attempt to contact the customer and you know it. And I know you know it. Very basic common sense, customer service and manners.

Yes, also, have my complaints about Uber, and their app. However, have never rationalized that I'm okay to take this out on the customer. Never.

Now, it would've been a completely different story if the pax would have called you, yelling or with an attitude. But that wasn't the case here.



SFOspeedracer said:


> There are far worse who actually need to be turned to corporate .. or deactivated, don't think this is one of them
> 
> I almost want to say, if the passenger would of texted - I am at the hotel, and will be right there, the op would of just ignored the bad pin placement


You're, possibly, correct. However, there's also many customers far worse than this one. This individual really did nothing wrong. In fact, I've done the same thing, when taking Uber.

When I did it, I handled as good as possible. And the driver was very professional and picked me up. Tipped him, generously, five ☆ and compliments.

When driving, I utilize the cancel feature very selectively. Save my cancels for those that truly deserve them.

Consequently, have high credibility with Uber. Cancellations and customer write ups have never been an issue.


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> It's Uber policy to attempt to contact the customer and you know it. And I know you know it. Very basic common sense, customer service and manners.


Good customer service? Sure, because even I appreciate it when I ride and the driver calls me, since there's no catch of having to initiate a call, like Lyft

Obligation or Policy? Where .. and that's a serious question

if you can show a part of the community guidelines where this portion is, think we'd all stand corrected

However, the attempt to contact the customer is automated through the app, and couldn't be any more explanatory .. there are 3 notifications that come through for the rider once the driver has been assigned and once they are near. Then another prompt when they have arrived at the pin. It's nonstop and so annoying it's amazing that riders can still not manage to be out in time, unless they've denied access for Uber's notifications

you are a rider too .. come on bro

even though I agree with some of the basis of your posts, you never respond when I question you lol


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

SFOspeedracer said:


> Good customer service? Sure, because even I appreciate it when I ride and the driver calls me, since there's no catch of having to initiate a call, like Lyft
> 
> Obligation or Policy? Where .. and that's a serious question
> 
> ...


Get on the phone and call support. Ask them. Got to the Hub and ask. It's in every training video I've ever seen.

However, not trying to win an argument here or prove anything. Don't need to. So no, not posting any documentation whatsoever.

At the end of day, still maintain it's common sense and good customer service.

How would you answer this question in a job interview?


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> It's Uber policy to attempt to contact the customer and you know it.


No, it's not.



MiamiKid said:


> In fact, I've done the same thing, when taking Uber.


I would've shuffled your ass ?


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> You're, possibly, correct. However, there's also many customers far worse than this one. This individual really did nothing wrong. In fact, I've done the same thing, when taking Uber.


I don't disagree that there are far worse customers.

When I am going to call a ride, I am double checking to make sure I've entered the right location or the pin is dragged correctly - if I am somewhere downtown that could in any possible way be confusing or a hinderance, I also text my driver exactly where I am and what color shirt I'm wearing.

The individual may of not been paying attention. Ok, no harm - but if I can now see that my driver is around me and it's been some time, like 2 minutes has passed, but I can't see him - I would call or text, I am the one who needs the ride



MiamiKid said:


> Get on the phone and call support. Ask them. Got to the Hub and ask. It's in every training video I've ever seen.
> 
> However, not trying to win an argument here or prove anything. Don't need to. So no, not posting any documentation whatsoever.
> 
> ...


I'm not actually trying to argue with you, but you are stating it's policy.

It's great customer service - yes, among other things, and the right rider will appreciate that and tip well

Policy to contact your rider, besides the contacting the app does on its own - no. If it were, the app would be designed differently or similar to Lyft


----------



## UStaxman (Aug 14, 2016)

It is very common for hotel pings to pick up on an Interstate behind the building, etc. 
Upon arriving at the lobby pickup/drop off area I would have texted the ‘I Am here’ message and given them a minute- then I follow up with a phone call ‘confirming there location’ - especially if it’s a long pickup (of course in my market those are often decent rides back to town- which is where I’m trying to get back to any way). If no answer, etc. then I would probably attempt to drive around for purpose of starting the timer.... I would not have gone thru the hassle of stopping on an Interstate off ramp!
Cannot ‘educate’ a passenger on a no-show like this situation as they do not know their ‘bad’, but will assume it’s the drivers ‘bad’... we all hear the rider stories about ‘previous driver stopped a block away for no reason and then canceled).


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

SFOspeedracer said:


> I don't disagree that there are far worse customers.
> 
> When I am going to call a ride, I am double checking to make sure I've entered the right location or the pin is dragged correctly - if I am somewhere downtown that could in any possible way be confusing or a hinderance, I also text my driver exactly where I am and what color shirt I'm wearing.
> 
> ...


Fine, again not trying to win any argument or prove a thing. It is your business to manage however you wish.

So not going any further than I already have. Simply sharing my view, on the situation, and the way I go about these issues.

It's up to each of us to proceed our own way.

Thanks for listening.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

I used to text riders before/at arrival, as a courtesy I thought, but I'm pretty sure I've gotten down rated for contacting the customer....the implication being "I'm an adult...don't tell me what to do". 

So let's see. I contact this 4.8X rated rider who is going less than 4 miles. Then he takes his time getting down. I go unpaid for, say, 5 minutes....at a peak time for airport trips. Then he has an attitude because I tried to rush him by contacting him, and I get a bad rating. Nopity nope, there's a point when I decide I'm not going to transport the person, and I'm going to get compensated for my time and mileage.

It's not like I'm a chronic canceller. My AR and CR are above/below the UberPro thresholds. You wouldn't want my rating to drop below the UberPro threshold, would you?


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> Fine, again not trying to win any argument or prove a thing. It is your business to manage however you wish.
> 
> So not going any further than I already have. Simply sharing my view, on the situation, and the way I go about these issues.
> 
> ...


I get that

for the most part, we agree on the same fundamentals, just not on some extremes


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

MiamiKid said:


> In fact, turning this information over to Corporate


Please stop. You've tried this shit on me. It's comically lame.

Exactly WTF are you going to "turn over to Corporate"?

You going to jump on Dara's lap and say "there's some jackass who's a Cowboys fan talking about Shuffling"? What identifying details are you going to give? Exactly none.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

This:



MiamiKid said:


> This warrants deactivation. In fact, turning this information over to Corporate.


Does not mesh with this:



MiamiKid said:


> It's up to each of us to proceed our own way.
> 
> Thanks for listening


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

New2This said:


> Please stop this drivel. You've tried this shit on me. It's comically lame.
> 
> Exactly WTF are you going to "turn over to Corporate"?
> 
> ...


Think I could teach you a few things.
?


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

MiamiKid said:


> Think I could teach you a few things.
> ?


I think not


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

These people need to learn proper pin placement.


----------



## jlong105 (Sep 15, 2017)

MiamiKid said:


> It's Uber policy to attempt to contact the customer and you know it. And I know you know it. Very basic common sense, customer service and manners.


*Cancellation Policy*
As an independent contractor, you are able to choose whether to make yourself available to take a trip request sent to you by Uber, or to cancel an allocated booking.

However we strongly recommend you go offline when you are not available to undertake trips. Uber reserves the right to enforce a breach of your contractual agreements or restrict access to the platform if you are found to be in breach of the cancellation policy.

Without limitation, Uber considers the following cancellation behaviours to be in breach of the Services Agreement:

- refusing to complete a trip for a rider based on their intended destination
- refusing to complete a trip for your rider based on the fare multiple applied by Uber's Dynamic Pricing
- refusing to complete a trip for your rider for any reason that would be in breach of relevant discrimination laws and the conditions set out in your Private Hire Driver licence.

Examples of evidence of committing or intending to commit such behaviour include:

- contacting a rider by phone and asking for the rider's destination before having arrived at the pick-up location.
- once aware of the destination, cancelling the ride, explicitly asking the rider to cancel the ride or behaving in an obstructive way to the natural flow of a trip in order to encourage the rider to cancel the trip.
- systematic and/or persistent cancellation of trips.
- not accepting guide dogs or any other service animal caring for disabled people
- refusing to complete a trip due to a discriminatory reasons, such as your rider's disability, gender, race or sexuality (for example)

*I see nothing out of order with this policy. *
*How are rider cancellation fees charged?*
Cancellation policy
Your time is valuable. When a rider cancels more than 2 minutes after you've accepted their trip, you'll be paid either the standard cancellation fee or the actual time and distance you spent driving towards the pickup - whichever amount is more.

You'll receive a cancellation fee when:
- Your rider cancels more than 2 minutes after you accept their trip and you are making progress toward their pickup.
- Your rider doesn't arrive at the pickup location within 5 minutes of your arrival. After that window of time, you'll be eligible for a cancellation fee.

The fine print
Fee amounts vary by trip type (uberX, uberPOOL, uberBLACK etc) and city and are detailed at partners.uber.com under fares. In certain instances, you may receive a cancellation fee within the rider grace period if your rider has cancelled multiple times in a row. You'll also see your cancellation fee in your trip history and payment statement.

Time and distance based cancellation fees will only accrue when you're off-trip (no rider in your vehicle) and heading to a pickup. These time & distance based cancellation fees apply to most trip types except ASSIST, ACCESS, WAV, BLACK, and SUV.

Uber reserves the right to withhold, deduct, or reduce the amount of any cancellation fee payments that we determine or believe were in error, fraudulent, or in violation of Driver terms.
*
Again nothing about contacting the passenger...*


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

First off: Uber needs to fix their navigation app. It is horrendous, and it makes the driver look bad in many instances. That leads to one-star driver ratings by irritated pax who don't know what we're up against.

You seemed to approach this ride with the full intent of picking up of your passenger. That fact alone means you weren't intending a shuffle. You were irritated by a combination of factors, most prominently the confusion Uber creates with their God-awful navigation app. The passenger is mostly without blame, but their belated attempt at contacting you tells me they were less serious about finding their ride than you were about locating your passenger in a timely manner.

It wasn't a shuffle. It was an opportunity created by Uber's deficient software. Uber. One Hell of a "technology company" eh?!?!


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

jlong105 said:


> Again nothing about contacting the passenger...


Contact those strip club Brotatos that aren't toes to curb


----------



## UberBud (Aug 8, 2016)

Pins are often wrong and Uber doesn't always send the notice you have arrived. I send a "hi your Uber is here" text anytime they don't show in the first couple mins to be sure they know. I have never gotten a bad rating from doing that. 

Even if you don't usually do that, because you assumed their location based on the pin imho you should have sent a text letting them know you arrived and where you were waiting. If you do this right you look like a good guy being helpful and tip odds go up. 

Either way sitting on the ramp was illegal and dangerous. Simply cacelling would have been better.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

UberBud said:


> Even if you don't usually do that, because you assumed their location based on the pin imho you should have sent a text letting them know you arrived and where you were waiting. If you do this right you look like a good guy being helpful and tip odds go up.


But since he couldn't trigger the timer he wasn't going to get paid for waiting for the pax. How long do you think OP should have waited for free?


----------



## UberBud (Aug 8, 2016)

ariel5466 said:


> But since he couldn't trigger the timer he wasn't going to get paid for waiting for the pax. How long do you think OP should have waited for free?


Timer doesn't matter if you text pax and they get in your car.

A car hitting you while stopped illegally or a ticket would cost a lot more than 10 bucks. Being an Uber driver doesn't excuse you from following the law. If he didn't want to try to connect with the passenger he should have simply canceled immediately and driven away. There are options to mark nowhere to stop or unsafe to stop to record the reason you didn't wait for the pax.

You ain't that broke that you can't miss one cancel fee.


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

Shame on you!

When the pin or GPS doesn't seem to make sense, call them! That's what the app is for. We don't make money playing childish games.


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

Justified.
But I’m also a driver and I don’t want you on the streets, hence 1*: ⭐
Deactivated.


Resolved ✅


----------



## M62 (Sep 6, 2019)

Karen Stein said:


> Shame on you!
> 
> When the pin or GPS doesn't seem to make sense, call them! That's what the app is for. We don't make money playing childish games.


Call them and some pax may not even get what the problem is. May even downrate the driver for not having special powers to know where they are. JMO.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

I've been firmly on the anti shuffling side in the other thread. But IMO, cases like this one are not as cut and dry. In this case it appears there was a contradiction between the app's street address and pin. Had it happen myself more than once. Had the driver gone to the common sense location, and been no showed, they would have wasted time and vehicle expenses for nothing. Is that fair? I don't think so. On the other hand, I don't blame the pax for assuming Uber's location feature is foolproof. Fairest outcome in these kinds of cases IMO, is Uber eating the cancellation fee.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

UberBud said:


> Timer doesn't matter if you text pax and they get in your car.


... If they get in your car right away. This pax was not toes-to-curb. So I ask again, how long do you think OP should have waited for free?



UberBud said:


> There are options to mark nowhere to stop or unsafe to stop to record the reason you didn't wait for the pax.
> 
> You ain't that broke that you can't miss one cancel fee.


This was on a long pickup. OP received almost $10. Or should he have wasted his time, gas, and mileage because the pax was to lazy to make sure the pin was in the right spot?


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

ariel5466 said:


> No, it's not.
> 
> I would've shuffled your ass ?


Nope, wrong again. I would shuffle you! ?


----------



## UberBud (Aug 8, 2016)

ariel5466 said:


> This was on a long pickup. OP received almost $10. Or should he have wasted his time, gas, and mileage because the pax was to lazy to make sure the pin was in the right spot?


Yes a lot of effort to go there wasn't it? Good argument for taking 10 seconds to send a text to see if the pax comes strolling on out huh? Would have saved all that time looking around and sitting where he knows he shouldn't ignoring the pax trying to get his attention now that he finally triggered the pin.

If you want to rip off pax do it. Don't try to blow smoke up my behind to convince me that isn't what you are doing. I know better.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

UberBud said:


> Yes a lot of effort to go there wasn't it? Good argument for taking 10 seconds to send a text to see if the pax comes strolling on out huh? Would have saved all that time looking around and sitting where he knows he shouldn't ignoring the pax trying to get his attention now that he finally triggered the pin.
> 
> If you want to rip off pax do it. Don't try to blow smoke up my behind to convince me that isn't what you are doing. I know better.


He made more money off the cancelation than he would have giving the ride. Why should any of us go out of our way to make less money? Bottom line: pax ****ed up. Didn't place pin. Wasn't toes to the curb. OP wasted enough time already. Nothing to be ashamed of.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

ariel5466 said:


> He made more money off the cancelation than he would have giving the ride. Why should any of us go out of our way to make less money? Bottom line: pax @@@@ed up. Didn't place pin. Wasn't toes to the curb. OP wasted enough time already. Nothing to be ashamed of.


Seriously hope they tighten up cancellation fees.
?


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

This is what "really" happened lol


----------



## UberBud (Aug 8, 2016)

ariel5466 said:


> He made more money off the cancelation than he would have giving the ride. Why should any of us go out of our way to make less money? Bottom line: pax @@@@ed up. Didn't place pin. Wasn't toes to the curb. OP wasted enough time already. Nothing to be ashamed of.


Yes, I already understand you aren't ashamed to steal.


----------



## cumonohito (Feb 13, 2018)

jlong105 said:


> The fine print
> Fee amounts vary by trip type (uberX, uberPOOL, uberBLACK etc) and city and are detailed at partners.uber.com under fares. *In certain instances, you may receive a cancellation fee within the rider grace period if your rider has cancelled multiple times in a row.* You'll also see your cancellation fee in your trip history and payment statement.


Back in May, I had a rider cancel me 3x in row, all within his grace period. 6:33AM, 6:34AM & 6:36AM. It was not a long pick up or anything like, he just flat out canceled every time I accepted his ride. I contacted Uber back then about this to ask for a cancel fee. I was denied since passenger canceled within his grace period. After reading the cancel fees page again, I contacted uber again on this matter and mentioned that per their fine print policy I may receive a cancel within rider grace period if rider has canceled multiple times in a row. They still denied me, figures. I wont bother for the $3.75


----------



## 3.75 (Sep 29, 2017)

More reason to shuffle.


----------



## Erin C Banning (Jul 3, 2018)

I would've messaged the pax at arrival as soon as I didn't see anyone at the hotel that I'd arrived, and that I was at the hotel, then called them around the 1-minute mark -- 9 times out of 10 I'd already be on the way to their destination with them in the car before the 5 minutes would have elapsed.


----------



## indydriver68 (Mar 13, 2018)

Uberbuddy123 said:


> Respect goes both ways - if you are going to take someone's cash- they deserve a little space to correct their errors


Your ridiculous. You accidentally overdraw your checking account... do you think the bank isn't going to charge you a overdraft fee? You go over the limit on your credit card...do you think the card company isn't going to charge you a over the limit fee??? You forget to pay you car payment and remember 11 days later...do you think that the car loan company isn't going to charge you a late fee when your loan only allows for a 10 day grace period??? It's called consequences for your actions. While none of the above would most people intentionally do..it happens we are human and make mistakes. However the penalty will probably make an impact and make it a mistake not to be repeated in the future anytime soon. So the rider didn't make sure the pin was in the correct location and the driver did what he was supposed to do and he had every right to cancel and the rider got charged 5 bucks. Maybe next time rider will check to make sure pin is where it's supposed to be so not to get charged a no show. I wouldn't even call it a shuffle. Driver did what he was supposed to do.

I have even had a few riders place the pin in the middle of their apt building or office building where the driver can't trigger the pin unless the driver parks and goes into the building so the riders can take there sweet ass time and driver can't cancel and the riders won't get charged $5. Know this because when I confronted one with it and told them pin needs placed on the street to be picked up on that was pretty much the excuse given. "If I'm not ready when Uber driver gets here I don't want to be charged $5 for no show. This way they can't cancel and I get charged".

For the record that trip wound up being a 1 star rider rating trip!


----------



## Uberbuddy123 (Apr 13, 2018)

indydriver68 said:


> Your ridiculous. You accidentally overdraw your checking account... do you think the bank isn't going to charge you a overdraft fee? You go over the limit on your credit card...do you think the card company isn't going to charge you a over the limit fee??? You forget to pay you car payment and remember 11 days later...do you think that the car loan company isn't going to charge you a late fee when your loan only allows for a 10 day grace period??? It's called consequences for your actions. While none of the above would most people intentionally do..it happens we are human and make mistakes. However the penalty will probably make an impact and make it a mistake not to be repeated in the future anytime soon. So the rider didn't make sure the pin was in the correct location and the driver did what he was supposed to do and he had every right to cancel and the rider got charged 5 bucks. Maybe next time rider will check to make sure pin is where it's supposed to be so not to get charged a no show. I wouldn't even call it a shuffle. Driver did what he was supposed to do.
> 
> I have even had a few riders place the pin in the middle of their apt building or office building where the driver can't trigger the pin unless the driver parks and goes into the building so the riders can take there sweet ass time and driver can't cancel and the riders won't get charged $5. Know this because when I confronted one with it and told them pin needs placed on the street to be picked up on that was pretty much the excuse given. "If I'm not ready when Uber driver gets here I don't want to be charged $5 for no show. This way they can't cancel and I get charged".
> 
> For the record that trip wound up being a 1 star rider rating trip!


 Jesus - overdrawing your bank account and Uber cancellation are not the same


----------



## indydriver68 (Mar 13, 2018)

Uberbuddy123 said:


> Jesus - overdrawing your bank account and Uber cancellation are not the same


Didn't say they were. It's simply an analogy to show there are consequences to one's actions. Since it involves money I chose those 3. All 3 are probably something that almost all of us have at least done one of in our lifetime so peeps can relate.


----------



## Uberbuddy123 (Apr 13, 2018)

indydriver68 said:


> Didn't say they were. It's simply an analogy to show there are consequences to one's actions. Since it involves money I chose those 3. All 3 are probably something that almost all of us have at least done one of in our lifetime so peeps can relate.


None of these are compared to Uber cancellation// the logic is very very elementary// Based on your logic cow eats grass - we eat beef so we eat grass - please do better


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

Uberbuddy123 said:


> Jesus - overdrawing your bank account and Uber cancellation are not the same


Not the same thing in and of itself but the takeaway from it is ..

most common terms with most bank accounts is to keep a certain minimum balance or have a minimum direct deposit total for the month or you risk a fee. Simple. With the ride the passenger places their location correctly, since they are the ones calling one, and reasonably communicates with the driver should there be any confusion to get there, or you risk a fee.

Like the other guy said it happens or will happen to anyone ..


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Jlynn said:


> It is an option, not a requirement, to contact the pax. Just as we have to pay attention to the pin and where it is, the pax are also obligated to know when a driver arrives so they are easily seen.


On an X ride it is required.
?


----------



## indydriver68 (Mar 13, 2018)

Uberbuddy123 said:


> None of these are compared to Uber cancellation// the logic is very very elementary// Based on your logic cow eats grass - we eat beef so we eat grass - please do better


Based on your posts I felt the need to keep it elementary for you to grasp. Obviously, based on your rambling about cows and grass. I failed miserably.


----------



## Uberbuddy123 (Apr 13, 2018)

indydriver68 said:


> Based on your posts I felt the need to keep it elementary for you to grasp. Obviously, based on your rambling about cows and grass. I failed miserably.


Rambling-? How so I spoke the same level of logic you presented


----------



## indydriver68 (Mar 13, 2018)

Uberbuddy123 said:


> Rambling-? How so I spoke the same level of logic you presented


Keep on telling yourself that...lol


----------



## Uberbuddy123 (Apr 13, 2018)

indydriver68 said:


> Keep on telling yourself that...lol


Okay Very smart come back - thanks for your time


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

Haha. I Iove the picture (Shuffle or Not) that accompanies this thread. Good choice.


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

Shuffle, honestly would never had waited even 5 mins. But I’m in a different market. Pax know better around here. We will leave your @ss on the curb no problem. They know it too. 

No time to wait, as cops will just hand you a $500 ticket real fast.


----------



## Clevername (Mar 28, 2019)

.


----------



## Jlynn (Jul 24, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> Get on the phone and call support. Ask them. Got to the Hub and ask. It's in every training video I've ever seen.
> 
> However, not trying to win an argument here or prove anything. Don't need to. So no, not posting any documentation whatsoever.
> 
> ...


You DO need to prove it. It's _the_ basis for your entire position that calling the rider IS stated in the TOS. You have consistently made this claim, whilst consistently failing to show proof of YOUR claim. You've also made the threat of reporting a fellow driver to corporate over this. That alone is pretty serious, and now you say you're not going to bother providing the documentation to support your argument?

Why are you even here then? If you can't back up what you say with factual information, and you expect others to find your supporting evidence for you, your credibility becomes worthless.



MiamiKid said:


> On an X ride it is required.
> ?


Again, you need to stop making an argument that you refuse to show supporting evidence for.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Jlynn said:


> You DO need to prove it. It's _the_ basis for your entire position that calling the rider IS stated in the TOS. You have consistently made this claim, whilst consistently failing to show proof of YOUR claim. You've also made the threat of reporting a fellow driver to corporate over this. That alone is pretty serious, and now you say you're not going to bother providing the documentation to support your argument?
> 
> Why are you even here then? If you can't back up what you say with factual information, and you expect others to find your supporting evidence for you, your credibility becomes worthless.
> 
> ...


Do NOT need to provide any proof whatsoever. And won't. Don't care what you believe.

Do you have a comprehension problem? Not trying to win an argument or solve a puzzle. What I'm saying is SO common basic business, and legal, knowledge that I don't to provide any documentation.

If you don't believe me, check it out for yourself.

MAGA
?



Jlynn said:


> You DO need to prove it. It's _the_ basis for your entire position that calling the rider IS stated in the TOS. You have consistently made this claim, whilst consistently failing to show proof of YOUR claim. You've also made the threat of reporting a fellow driver to corporate over this. That alone is pretty serious, and now you say you're not going to bother providing the documentation to support your argument?
> 
> Why are you even here then? If you can't back up what you say with factual information, and you expect others to find your supporting evidence for you, your credibility becomes worthless.
> 
> ...


BTW: Turning in all fraudulent drivers.
?


----------



## Jlynn (Jul 24, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> Do NOT need to provide any proof whatsoever. And won't. Don't care what you believe.
> 
> Do you have a comprehension problem? Not trying to win an argument or solve a puzzle. What I'm saying is SO common basic business, and legal, knowledge that I don't to provide any documentation.
> 
> ...


You act like a bratty, entitled child. Grow up.

Oh wait. I see the problem. Never mind Cheeto lover. Stay (un)classy.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Jlynn said:


> You act like a bratty, entitled child. Grow up.
> 
> Oh wait. I see the problem. Never mind Cheeto lover. Stay (un)classy.


Nope, where I'm from it's called basic manners and class.

Also, the fact that this bothers you so much, makes me wonder what's going on, with you, and you're market?


----------



## Jlynn (Jul 24, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> Nope, where I'm from it's called basic manners and class.
> 
> Also, the fact that this bothers you so much, makes me wonder what's going on, with you, and you're market?


If you're going to try and straw man a conversation, at least make sure it makes sense.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Jlynn said:


> If you're going to try and straw man a conversation, at least make sure it makes sense.


Just the facts.
?


----------



## Jlynn (Jul 24, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> Just the facts.
> ?


Lol don't talk to me about facts when you don't bother showing evidence of your "facts" ?


----------



## flataffect (Jan 19, 2018)

UberBud said:


> Yes a lot of effort to go there wasn't it? Good argument for taking 10 seconds to send a text to see if the pax comes strolling on out huh? Would have saved all that time looking around and sitting where he knows he shouldn't ignoring the pax trying to get his attention now that he finally triggered the pin.
> 
> If you want to rip off pax do it. Don't try to blow smoke up my behind to convince me that isn't what you are doing. I know better.


Why do you hate the TOS so much?


----------



## Ubernomics (Nov 11, 2015)

MadTownUberD said:


> This morning I got a ping to a local hotel situated in the corner of where an interstate meets a highway. The address was accurate but the pin was placed, unfortunately, on the shoulder of the ramp that allows a motorist to turn from the highway to the interstate.
> 
> Being the good-natured driver that I am, I realized the pax's error and headed towards the hotel. I pulled into the carport and looked inside the lobby. No one was making any moves except a couple of guys who came out and got into a pickup truck. At that point I realized I wasn't close enough to the pin to start the cancel fee timer.
> 
> ...


It doesn't pay to be aloof as a pax, its costly.


----------



## Tampa Bay Hauler (May 2, 2019)

MadTownUberD said:


> This morning I got a ping to a local hotel situated in the corner of where an interstate meets a highway. The address was accurate but the pin was placed, unfortunately, on the shoulder of the ramp that allows a motorist to turn from the highway to the interstate.
> 
> Being the good-natured driver that I am, I realized the pax's error and headed towards the hotel. I pulled into the carport and looked inside the lobby. No one was making any moves except a couple of guys who came out and got into a pickup truck. At that point I realized I wasn't close enough to the pin to start the cancel fee timer.
> 
> ...


 How many of you drivers on here hate it when a rider gives you a low rating for some small thing you may have done? I'm amazed at all of the stupid sh!t you just did to "teach" someone something. They still don't know how to use the locator probably. After you got your cancellation fee did you go to the person and show them how to use it? I hate to vote "completely despicable" because you are going to enjoy it like a masochist getting kicked in the balls.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Tampa Bay Hauler said:


> How many of you drivers on here hate it when a rider gives you a low rating for some small thing you may have done? I'm amazed at all of the stupid sh!t you just did to "teach" someone something. They still don't know how to use the locator probably. After you got your cancellation fee did you go to the person and show them how to use it? I hate to vote "completely despicable" because you are going to enjoy it like a masochist getting kicked in the balls.


You know you're right. I shouldn't have wasted time going to the hotel car port / main entrance TWICE. I should have driven to the pin, waited 5, and collected my fee ASAP.

Thanks for helping me improve my efficiency.


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> Seriously hope they tighten up cancellation fees.
> ?


Maybe we should all hope they pay more money so shuffling won't be a lucrative alternative any more. ?


----------



## Rick James * (Dec 2, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> I believe everyone here knows how I feel about the phrase "shuffling". The claim to fame is from DC where this means something very different.
> 
> If a pax makes me wait too long, I will happily cancel and collect. But I will not commit fraud.
> 
> I've had great satisfaction watching people in the rear view mirror as I drive off. But I was on the pin.


don't like it, don't do it. what does it matter to you what others do? I don't but I don't judge anyone's hustle.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Started my day with a medium shuffle. Pax called at 4 min 30 seconds. ""You're up the street, come down the street!".
Ok.
I went down the street.
Timer hit 5:00.
Cancel.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Rick James * said:


> don't like it, don't do it. what does it matter to you what others do? I don't but I don't judge anyone's hustle.


Hey man!
I met you in Watertown Ma before you died.
Save me a place in Rock N Roll heaven eh?
I'm a sick bass player.


----------

